# No internet connection.

## ryuh90

I'm pretty new to the Gentoo environment, but pretty experienced within Linux as a whole, but once I installed Gentoo(3.7.10-gentoo-r1), I have big problems with my internet connection(even though the LiveCD immediately caught it). I am using a Realtek RTL 8111E ethernet card but for some reason during the boot up screen, it's telling me it's loading an E1000 driver(for Intel?   :Question:  ) and an R8169 driver. "ifconfig -a" only shows up with "enp5s0" and "lo" and I am clueless as to what went wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ryuh90,

Welcome to Gentoo.

enp5s0 is your ethernet interface.  The right kernel modules must be loaded.

This is the new shiny naming convention.

If you have dhcpcd installed and enp5s0 is a wired interface, it should just work.

Does 

```
dhcpcd enp5s0
```

return any error messages?

If you had planned to use a static setup, swap eth0 for enp5s0 everywhere.

----------

